# suche gästepass für mein Kumpel :D



## dekorti (18. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich würde gerne mein kumpel überzeugen, dass er auch diablo 3 spielt  leider hab ich kein gästepass weil ich mir die downloadversion gezogen habe.

danke


----------

